# ibook g3 ne démarre pas



## superska (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Je viens de récupérer un ibook G3 466Mhz, FireWire dont je ne sais pas grand chose, si ce n'est qu'il était en os X.2 (je ne sais pas si le firmware a été mis à jour).
Il ne démarre pas, c'est à dire qu'il ne se passe rien lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton.
Je ne sais pas si l'alim est morte mais je pourrai le savoir ce soir en utilisant une autre alim( il n'a pas de batterie)
Ce qui m'embête ce que je voudrais m'assurer que la carte mère n'est pas naze, y a-t-il un moyen de vérifier cela?
Si la carte mère était naze, le ibook démarrerait (au sens electrique) tout de même non?

PS: j'ai essayé le reset de la CM ou gestion d'energie, sans succès

En tous cas si vous pouvez m'aider sur cette panne, je suis preneur...

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## tous-les-ex (19 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,
J'ai le même ibook palourde 466 se que toi, peux tu nous dire si quelquechose se passe, quand tu le mets en route ?
Au moins un clic ou un bruit, quand tu l'allumes avec l'oreille collée dessus ?
Si non, il y a moyen de savoir avec un disque dur externe branché en firewire et sur lequel serait déja installé un os 9.2 ou x.
Si en appuyant sur controle au démarrage, il y a une mise en route, cela peut être ton disque dur qui est mort, et ton ibook démarrera sur le disque externe.
Tiens moi au courant.
Je sais, c'est pas forcément facile à trouver, un disque externe firewire, mais si tu as essayer toutes les soutions classiques pour le forcer à démarrer, je ne vois pas mieux.
jb


----------



## jeremy.b (20 Décembre 2007)

Pour tous ceux qui ont un ibook qui ne s'alume plus comme le mien, j'ai trouvé une solution.

Moi j'ai un G3 600, mais ça marchera peut etre avec le 466.

Après quelques jours de recherche j'ai enfin trouvé la panne de la carte mère, j'ai donc fait un petit tuto pour expliquer comment la "réparer".

Mais comme je suis un peu faignant, je met directement le lien vers mon site meme si c'est pas bien (pas envie de tout recopier) :

http://jeremy1000.free.fr/ibook/

Voilaaaa, j'espère que ça marchera aussi ...


----------



## adima (21 Décembre 2007)

Super, ça a bien marché pour l'iBook d'un copain, merci encore pour le tuto.....


----------

